# El SK3020 donde se consigue?



## marcosblues (Mar 21, 2009)

Que tal? Estoy armando un buscador de metales, y no encontramos por ningún lado el SK3020. Alguien sabe donde puede estar? O si se puede poner algún equivalente en el circuito. Aca les dejo el esquématico. El SK3020


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 21, 2009)

Hola.
El SK3020 es un transisitor diseñado para reemplazo de transistores. 
Un transistor que puede reemplazarlo es el 2N3053, otro BFY51, debo decir que el SK3020 no reemplaza a los transistores que he puesto, pero estos transistores si lo reemplazan a él.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 21, 2009)

El SK3020 es un transistor de RCA que debe tener como 30 años de estar discontinuado, y no me acuerdo de haberlo visto en Argentina en esas épocas. Ni te gastes en buscarlo...mejor seguí el consejo de elaficionado y reemplazálo por otros transistores. Cuando tenga tiempo te subo el datasheet de 1978 escaneado para que veas las especificaciones.

Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 21, 2009)

Hola marcosblues.
Me puedes decir donde hallaste ese circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola marcosblues.
> Me puedes decir donde hallaste ese circuito.


http://www.electronica2000.com/varios/detmetales1.htm


Datos del transistor


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 21, 2009)

Hola.
Gracias.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## marcosblues (Mar 22, 2009)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas han sido muy amables. Despues les comento como funciona!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2013)

"RCA SK Series Top Of the Line 1975 Replacement Guide".  


SK3020 NPN silicon audio-frequency transistor, medium-power driver/output: 

Pt = 1 watt (max) 
Ic = 800 milliamp (max) 
hfe = 125 (Vce = 10 volt, Ic = 100 milliamp) 
GxBW = 150 MHz


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 27, 2013)

Hola.

2M el tema ya tiene un tiempo dormido.
El 2N2222, también es una opción de reemplazo.

Saludos.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2013)

Si , ya se del tiempo dormido , no fué distracción  , pero cómo cualquier buscador tipo alldatasheet te lo da como un díodo rápido doble de 30 A 

Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 27, 2013)

Hola.

Eso pensé que era, poner información.

Chao. 
elaficionado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 28, 2013)

Uuuhhhh!!!!! Ese transistor es viejísimoooooooooo!!!!!
Por las especificaciones, el mejor reemplzao parece un BC337


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2013)

Lo puse porque fijate : 

 


http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/308378/ARCH/SK30-48-1.8S.html


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 28, 2013)

Si... ya estuve chusmeando y ví que ahora es un diodo Schotky  
OK. RCA ya no existe como productor de semiconductores... pero usar el mismo nombre


----------



## sep722 (Oct 4, 2015)

Buenas gente como estan?
Necesito ayuda para armar un circuito que me permita alimentar una baliza para una torre que necesita una tensión de 24v y tiene un consuo de 6w. Lo mas importante es que deseo que la placa a fabricar me permita seleccionar que la baliza quede encendida o que destelle, y que ademas me permita controlar el tiempo de los intervalos de encendido.-
Casualmente comento esto aqui porque encontre en un libro bastante viejito un circuito que no me convence mucho y que utiliza el sk3020.-
Agradeceria toda la ayuda que puedan brindarme...........gracias¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡.-


----------



## pandacba (Oct 4, 2015)

y porque no posteas el circuito para ver de que se trata?


----------



## sep722 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hummm........se me complica...........


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2015)

sep722 dijo:


> Hummm........se me complica...........



 *¿ Que cosa se te complica ?* 

Escaneas el esquema del libro
Sacas una foto del libro
Haces un dibujo a mano
Haces un dibujo con algún programa de diseño
¿¿¿¿????


Luego que conseguís la imagen *Lee esto*


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 4, 2015)

Hola.

El transistor SK3020 se puedes reemplazar con 2N2219.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sep722 (Oct 4, 2015)

Gracias¡¡¡.
Estimado......muy sencillo......no tenia el libro para tomar la imagen.

Aca va¡¡¡¡



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El transistor SK3020 se puedes reemplazar con 2N2219.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu respuesta, pero mi pregunta general tambien apunta a saber si el circuito que poseo cumple mi necesidad. 

Saludos.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2015)

Y si le ponemos un poquito de voluntad y subimos una imagen mejor ?



*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*18)* Cuando publique algún esquema o simulación, trata de que quede *"Prolijo"*. No es justo que alguien tenga que torturarse los ojos para seguir un esquema ajeno.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 4, 2015)

Hola.

Ese circuito es para 120Vca, y puedes usar cualquier transistor de uso genérico. Por ejemplo, para el NPN BC548 ó equivalente y PNP BC558 ó equivalente.
C2 es 15uF /150V

 


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

